# the shanghai pic just like dubai



## ihilaryduff (Aug 13, 2007)

shanghai


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

COOL!


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Shanghai looks amazing however the amount of people within the city scares me. But awesome pics anyways.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Awesome!


----------



## Cracovia (May 29, 2007)

I dont understand how comunism can work in such a capitalistic enviroment


----------



## financial way (Jul 29, 2005)

far better than dubai...


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

financial way said:


> far better than dubai...



Well each city has its own charm and uniqueness lets put it this way. Shanghai has a long history, while Dubai is a relatively modern city compared with Shanghai and its development was only recently.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Cracovia said:


> I dont understand how comunism can work in such a capitalistic enviroment


Thats because communism in China isn't really communism anymore.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

Dubai is still nothing compared to Shanghai.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Ore (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow,, very nice


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 4, 2007)

Shanghi sure is rising fast.


----------



## Jeon_ty (Aug 10, 2007)

zergcerebrates said:


> Thats because communism in China isn't really communism anymore.


yer, thats ture.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Who cares for Dubai? Shanghai rocks!!! The most modern and along with NYC the most impressive skyline in the whole world!!! And Shanghai has something that Dubai lacks: Many many many inhabitants!!!! :applause: for this great megametropolis!!!!!


----------



## Jeon_ty (Aug 10, 2007)

cello1974 said:


> Who cares for Dubai? Shanghai rocks!!! The most modern and along with NYC the most impressive skyline in the whole world!!! And Shanghai has something that Dubai lacks: Many many many inhabitants!!!! :applause: for this great megametropolis!!!!!


and Shanghai has one thing more Dubai lacks---much more mild weather:nocrook: 
people in Shanghai can enjoy the change of four seasons which Dubai recidents cannot.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

This is true!!!


----------



## Jeon_ty (Aug 10, 2007)

cello1974 said:


> This is true!!!


but Dubai not sucks you know. its keeping on fast growing:cheers:


----------



## ihilaryduff (Aug 13, 2007)

Cracovia said:


> I dont understand how comunism can work in such a capitalistic enviroment



in china just politic is communist . and economic is free and capitalistic .


----------



## ihilaryduff (Aug 13, 2007)

cello1974 said:


> Who cares for Dubai? Shanghai rocks!!! The most modern and along with NYC the most impressive skyline in the whole world!!! And Shanghai has something that Dubai lacks: Many many many inhabitants!!!! :applause: for this great megametropolis!!!!!


but dubai is richer than shanghai


----------



## Shanghai City (Jan 22, 2006)

Good pics, i find the skyline of Shanghai also better than Dubai, too! But you can´t compere at 30 mil city with a small village like Dubai (1,5 mil). Shanghai is a another dimension!

Greetz from Shanghai
Patrick


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

quite nice :yes:


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

erbsenzaehler said:


> Thank god that finally someone clarified out that Dubai belongs to China! I always knew it :carrot:



Err he meant if Dubai was ranked along with Chinese cities in population it would rank somewhere in the 50th position.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

auckland16 said:


> Is it a joke? :laugh:
> 
> Ofcorse Dubai is better than Shanghai!!! haha... :lol:
> Dubai is building the biggest high rise in the world and i even call Dubai the richest country in the world or city etc.
> If you don't believe in me you should go ther by your self! to see that place man.:cheers:



Well which is better is a matter of personal taste. Just because Dubai is building the tallest buildling in the world doesnt make it "BETTER", and Dubai to be called the richest "country or city"? Dubai of course is a city, gosh did you even go there? And btw its not the wealthiest city and United Arab Emirates is not the wealthiest country.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

kenworth said:


> I don't think that Dubai is better than NYC and Shanghai is not better too.....
> So it means New York is the best!...
> And btw do you know why U.S is better than China or Dubai?
> Becose U.S have hollywood....they have New York,Los Angeles,Miami......etc
> ...



Because US has hollywood? PUAHAHA what a silly comment. I live in Los Angeles and its not that great and for Hollywood well it sucks as well. The old hollywood perhaps is better but the hollywood now is very ghetto.

You need to travel more dude, to claim that China don't have amazing cities. For starters Hong Kong is much better than most US cities and only parts of NYC can be compared. Hong Kong has world class infrastructures/transports that are clean and efficient whereas most American public transports or infrastructures are old and outdated. 90% of Chinese cities are existed before the founding of the United States. Which means historically and culturally its superior. Beijing, Shanghai,Chongqing,Nanjing,Dalian,Qingdao,etc are all amazing cities that can be compared with US cities. 



> And btw do you know why U.S is better than China or Dubai?


Not anymore, China is kicking the US left and right whether its economically, politically and soon militarily. Development in China exceeds that of the United States, in almost every area. Take the aviation sector for example, the airports in the US is old and outdated and its an embarrassment. Airports in China these days are all modern huge and effecient. Railroads in US are also not that rosy. NYC metros is crap and the US railways are not even improving still using the same old trains, and tracks whereas the Chinese are building new railway stations, and new tracks that run bullet trains to connect major cities across China.

And for Dubai, well lets just say Americans can only dream to achieve what the Emirates have done. Besides NYC(and thats just for now) I doubt theres any other American cities that even comes close to Dubai.


----------



## HWDP (Feb 20, 2007)

zergcerebrates said:


> Besides NYC(and thats just for now) I doubt theres any other American cities that even comes close to Dubai.


ever heard of a city called Chicago?


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

zergcerebrates said:


> Because US has hollywood? PUAHAHA what a silly comment. I live in Los Angeles and its not that great and for Hollywood well it sucks as well. The old hollywood perhaps is better but the hollywood now is very ghetto.
> 
> You need to travel more dude, to claim that China don't have amazing cities. For starters Hong Kong is much better than most US cities and only parts of NYC can be compared. Hong Kong has world class infrastructures/transports that are clean and efficient whereas most American public transports or infrastructures are old and outdated. 90% of Chinese cities are existed before the founding of the United States. Which means historically and culturally its superior. Beijing, Shanghai,Chongqing,Nanjing,Dalian,Qingdao,etc are all amazing cities that can be compared with US cities.
> 
> ...



Just a question. Why do you live in a country that you don`t like? You love China. Why don`t you live there?


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

kix111 said:


> i bet you have not been out of america..see more around the world


^^ Americans are rich compare to 99% of the world and that means they travel a lot and go on vacation. So yes, he did travel out of the U.S. sometime in his life, what American didn't?


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm in the San Francisco area and I know people from around here who, despite being in one of the wealthiest areas of the US, has never left California, much less the States.


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

Tom_Green said:


> In terms of the skyscraper (150m+) boom both cities are equal.
> 
> Shanghai is impressive in his own unique way and Dubai is also impressive in his own unique way.


Have you been to Shanghai???: 



Tom_Green said:


> Just a question. Why do you live in a country that you don`t like? You love China. Why don`t you live there?


People defend their own countries no matter where they live. is there any problem???


----------



## Labtec (Sep 12, 2002)

nygirl said:


> Funny that's how some in New York feel about Shanghai.


What's up with the constant snide remarks? I've seen you post negative stuff about Atlanta, Los Angeles, Hong Kong, and now Shanghai... I'm sure other cities as well... New York is a great city and all but is it really neccessary to respond to a venomous comment with something as equally malicious?


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

VVVV said:


> Have you been to Shanghai???:


No i haven`t. But from the pics you can see that the most skyscrapers in Shanghai have less than 30floors. 
According to Emporis Shanghai has 77completed skyscrapers over 150m and Dubai has 31. The problem is that around 20 completed skyscrapers from the JBR project are missing. The height is unknown but they are definately over 150m (40floors+). 
Also Dubai has 72 skyscrapers under construction that are over 150m.

Have you been to Dubai?


VVVV said:


> People defend their own countries no matter where they live. is there any problems???


If i would choose a other country to live, i would also love it because it`s my decision to live there.


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

Tom_Green said:


> No i haven`t. But from the pics you can see that the most skyscrapers in Shanghai have less than 30floors.
> .


lol dont be ridiculous, there are around 40 skyscrapper in shanghai that has a hight over 200 meters，plus, shanghai has thousands of apartments over 30 floors...


----------



## kenworth (Jun 20, 2006)

zergcerebrates said:


> Because US has hollywood? PUAHAHA what a silly comment. I live in Los Angeles and its not that great and for Hollywood well it sucks as well. The old hollywood perhaps is better but the hollywood now is very ghetto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kenworth (Jun 20, 2006)

And btw if China is so great so why meny chinese leave China and move to other countrys in Europe or U.S etc.??


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

Tom_Green said:


> No i haven`t. But from the pics you can see that the most skyscrapers in Shanghai have less than 30floors.
> According to Emporis Shanghai has 77completed skyscrapers over 150m and Dubai has 31. The problem is that around 20 completed skyscrapers from the JBR project are missing. The height is unknown but they are definately over 150m (40floors+).
> Also Dubai has 72 skyscrapers under construction that are over 150m.
> 
> Have you been to Dubai?


No I have not been to Dubai. That is why I did not make any comments on Dubai, otherwise the comments will be very pale . but I believe they are doing a great job. unlike you.:lol: people still believe the data from 
Emporis?? oh god. most people on ssc believe that Emporis sucks,I think you believe the fact too. but you just noticed how many data are missing from dubai, forget there are more data missing from Shanghai. 

lets look at this comment on both Shanghai and Newyork. 


[email protected] said:


> Having been to both New York and Shanghai, I have to say that New York still beats Shanghai when it comes to the average quality of the skyscrapers (especially all the art-deco scrapers), but in terms how impressive the skyline is Shanghai already beats NY by a lot. This is especially obvious when you look over the cities from the highest observation decks (Empire State Building at 320m in NY, Oriental Pearl Tower in Shanghai at 350m). From the top of the ESB you can easily see the entire NY skyline and on the horizon on the New Jersey side you can even see farmland. When you look over Shanghai from the OPT you see a sea of thousands of skyscrapers stretching all the way to the horizon and even beyond that.






Tom_Green said:


> If i would choose a other country to live, i would also love it because it`s my decision to live there.


I believe most people will love the place they are living now but its reasonable for people love their own country a bit more than the country they are living . But for you I really doubt that:


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

kenworth said:


> And btw if China is so great so why meny chinese leave China and move to other countrys in Europe or U.S etc.??


there are also many foreigners living in China, Not meaning their country is not great or poorer than China. you are Lithuanian living in ****Not meaning Lithuania is not great or **** than the county you are living now (you know I got some Lithuanian friends they all told me Lithuania is great, they are proud of it and love the country so much). but I really donot understand why some people have to deny where they come from. is it a shame?


----------



## Dubai Spacescraper (Mar 8, 2007)

Buildings or structures over 300m, (PRO, APP, U/C, Complete)

Dubai - 40 
Dubai over 400m - 10
New York - 9
Chicago - 8
Hong Kong - 7
shanghai - 5

source - Skyscraperpage diagrams
You be the judge.
Soon Dubai will have more supertalls then any other city on Earth.

Over 150m,
New York - 251
Dubai - 234


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Dubai Spacescraper said:


> Buildings or structures over 300m, (PRO, APP, U/C, Complete)
> 
> Dubai - 40
> Dubai over 400m - 10
> ...



And also more empty space than any other city. Honestly I find it quite a ridiculous attempt of the UAE to be Western,... :lol:


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

cello1974 said:


> And also more empty space than any other city. Honestly


your source?


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

I saw it on TV, that 75% of dubai space is empty and with a growth of 300.000 people in the next 15 years (UNO) it won't approve a lot! And I doubt any other major city has so much empty office and residential space,...


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I really doubt that numbers unlike you show me some articels

What i have found so far occupancy rate of Dubai hotels during the SUMMER time 80-85%
http://www.eyeofdubai.com/en/news/newsdetail-14815.htm



It`s not about Dubai but Sharjah the city next to Dubai

a quote from the articel:
Sharjah office occupancy rates ranged from 99-100 per cent, remaining stable on a quarterly basis throughout 2006,
http://www.propertyworldme.com/content/html/1857.asp


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Tom_Green said:


> I really doubt that numbers unlike you show me some articels
> 
> What i have found so far occupancy rate of Dubai hotels during the SUMMER time 80-85%
> http://www.eyeofdubai.com/en/news/newsdetail-14815.htm
> ...


But Sharjah isn't Dubai! You cannot judge Frankfurt by Berlin numbers! hno:


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

cello1974 said:


> But Sharjah isn't Dubai! You cannot judge Frankfurt by Berlin numbers! hno:


And Offenbach with Frankfurt? Dubai and Sharjah is one build up area. I doubt that Sharjah has an occupancy rate of 99-100% and 75% of Dubais office space is empty. Noone will believe that.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

VVVV said:


> No I have not been to Dubai. That is why I did not make any comments on Dubai, otherwise the comments will be very pale . but I believe they are doing a great job. unlike you.:lol: people still believe the data from
> Emporis?? oh god. most people on ssc believe that Emporis sucks,I think you believe the fact too. but you just noticed how many data are missing from dubai, forget there are more data missing from Shanghai.
> 
> lets look at this comment on both Shanghai and Newyork.


I think i don`t need to be in Shaghai to talk about the amount of skyscrapers over 150m. 
Emporis is very accurate with completed skyscrapers over 150m. I think many will agree with me. 

What [email protected] means is the big amount of skyscraper under between 50 - 150m. I have seen many of them myself in Beijing. 




VVVV said:


> I believe most people will love the place they are living now but its reasonable for people love their own country a bit more than the country they are living . But for you I really doubt that:


That`s not the problem. The problem is that some people hate the country they are living in. 
It`s okay if you love your home country more but it`s not okay to hate the country you live in.


----------



## Dubai Spacescraper (Mar 8, 2007)

cello1974 let Tom Green be the judge, he has been to Dubai twice. Have you been to Dubai, or do you go by what you hear on Fox News in your basement?

Strange how some say Dubai is full of "white dressed" men, but then there "trying to be western", both dont come together. America is not the only place with skyscrapers anymore, stop living in the 30's, nor is it a symbol of America anymore.

Like it or not Dubai IS going to lead the way into the future with the worlds first 1km tower. If you are a real skyscraper fan you would like Dubai!


----------

